# Mac Pro won't start--just vertical lines on monitor



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

Mac Pro computer failure 8\22\11. (This computer was placed in service 8/20/08.)

While working on a spreadsheet in Microsoft Excel (via VMWare Fusion), suddenly the display turned to a mottled pastel color, and I could barely see the characters in the spreadsheet.

I had lost the ability to make entries, So I restarted the computer. After displaying the Apple and the rotating spinner for a while, it displayed the message, "Windows cannot repair this computer automatically. Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically." 
I reviewed notes I had taken in a logbook from Apple technicians during the period that I had my AppleCare phone service.
With normal start, after the spinner stops turning nothing happens, no matter how long I wait.
These are the procedures I tried, all with no success: (I don't remember at what point, but after one of these procedures the screen turned to a light pastel purple with vertical ¼" wide lines in sets of 3, 4, 3, 3, 2, etc.):

 
I unplugged the keyboard from a hub and plugged it into the back of the Mac via a USB extension cable.
I unplugged everything from the back of the Mac tower. After several minutes I plugged in the display and turned the power on.
I then plugged everything else into the back of the tower. 
I restarted holding letter C -- displayed the same message. 
I inserted OS X. 10.5.4 install disc and started holding Option key -- displayed icons for Mac HD and Mac OS install. Clicked install, displayed spinner, then same message. 
Started holding Shift key -- displayed a progress bar about 85 mm long, and at 25 mm the progress bar disappeared and it stalled. Pressed and held the start key until after the long tone and chime, released start button, and it stalled.
Reset parameters: pressed and held option, control, our, and she until third chime. Displayed spinner, then stalled.


Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You said you were using Vmware Fusion, but does this computer also have a Boot camp partition to boot Windows directly?

Not sure where else you posted this but you need to copy and paste that text better, that's awful to read with the formatting codes in there.

If you have the means to record a video of the boot up it would be fascinating to see.
How you can boot off a OS X Install DVD and then get a Windows error message is quite puzzling.
(unless it wasn't reading the DVD and switched to the internal HD)


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I appologize for the formatting. I composed my comments in MS Word, and then copied it. This is the only forum I posted it on, and this was my first time to post on this forum. I've been trying to clean it up, but it seems that I can't cut and paste segments of the second section. Each time I tried, my Internet Explorer froze and I had to sign in again. Later I will reenter it so it will be more legible.

No, I don't have Boot Camp, Just Fusion.

I am attaching a video and some still screen images. I hope I did this right! I stopped the video when the spinner started. It runs for about two minutes before stopping.

Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The video should help when you attach it.


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

I went through the attaching process this afternoon, but they were at or near 400 kb. After your message I saw that their limit is 300 kb, so I resized them. I also read that I had to zip the video to upload it. When I tried to upload it, I got the Token error message. I can't find what that means. Do you know?

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you talked about the progress bar, is that the one in the fourth picture you meant?

If so, it looks like some kind of firmware update is occurring.
(Often these are graphics card related which might explain the screen mess up)

I was hoping to see a picture of this error you said you got: ""Windows cannot repair this computer automatically. Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically." "

This part is really confusing me.

*Edit: * If you hold option to get to that boot menu and then use the arrow keys to pick the DVD, it doesn't boot either and results in that first screen error?


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

You're Fast! I'm going to have to check my emails more often. I've been trying to figure out how to send the video. It's short, but still 13,121 kb.

The image on the left, "MacOriginalErrorMessage" is the message you asked about. Did you not see this image?

I just replicated the procedure in your question and got the black background error message.

It's 11 pm (2300 hrs) here, and I need to get to bed soon, but I'll wait until 11:30 just in case you reply.

Do you have an opinion about why I can't read my Mac drives in my PC? Disk Management shows it, but not Explorer.

Thanks again for your prompt attention.

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

euhonodw said:


> The image on the left, "MacOriginalErrorMessage" is the message you asked about. Did you not see this image?


Yes. So when you said the error said Windows cannot repair this computer automatically. Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically., that is the one you meant?

I'm just trying to clarify where how Windows is involved. Did you move the HD to a Windows PC?



euhonodw said:


> Do you have an opinion about why I can't read my Mac drives in my PC? Disk Management shows it, but not Explorer.


What version of Windows?
By default Intel Macs use a partitioning scheme called GUID which older Windows versions don't read.
Also, OS X uses a file system called HFS+ which Windows (any version) can't read without additional software.


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes. So when you said the error said &#8220;Windows cannot repair this computer automatically. Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically.&#8221;, that is the one you meant?

I'm just trying to clarify where how Windows is involved. Did you move the HD to a Windows PC?

First question: Yes, the image with the filename, "MacOriginalErrorMessage."
Second question: First, I tried it in an external drive case with this PC running Windows 7 Professional. Then I tried it inside the tower of an HP desktop computer running Vista. All I did in both cases was to look for it in Explorer and to view it in Disk Management. Then I returned it to the Mac Pro. I did the same with another hard drive I use for file storage. I realize that the OS drive is formatted HFS, but I thought the file drive was Fat 32--I'm probably wrong.
Third question: The Mac is running Windows 7 Professional.


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

Something interesting. I checked the other two Mac hard drives with my external case on my PC. I don't understand what the small partitions are, or why only one is shown in Explorer. I'm not asking for an explanation. I just found it interesting that Explorer would show one partition.

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Ever answer you give me a little bit more of the info needed. 

You said the Mac is running Windows 7, do you mean via VMware Fusion, or you are running Windows 7 directly on your Mac.
If yes, so are you dual booting both Windows and OS X? (my guess from everything you said so far is yes)


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

Windows 7 via VMware Fusion.


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you given up on me?

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

No, sometimes lose track off threads.

That progress bar on the 4th screenshot you posted above, do you remember if it completed or did you get the error screen before it finished?

I have a feeling that a firmware update wasn't applied properly. If so, you will need to download the file here: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1287 and after burning this image to DVD, boot off that DVD and correctly update the firmware.

I can't say that those partitioning screenshot you posted are right or wrong since I don't know how you have your hard drives partitioned. My first thought from those screenshots is that they appear to to "doubled" to what you want. Attaching the drives to a machine running Windows is probably not a good idea at this point. Although Windows can't write to the HFS+ filesystem, it can indeed mess with the partition information.

I'm still confused how you got the "Windows cannot repair this computer automatically. Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically" when you boot.
The only way I could see this being possible is if the virtual machine you run with VMware Fusion actually has its partition on a physical hard drive, not in in a hard drive image file.
If this is true, you should detach that hard drive until the other problems are solved.


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks again for your response. Sorry I took so long to reply.

I downloaded the file and copied it onto a DVD. I tried starting my Mac with it, but I think I need to research how to make an image of it. I'll check on that in the morning.

My drives are formated HFS, as I recall, and I installed a program that enables Windows to read and write on them. That has always worked just fine.

Fusion requires the Windows OS to be installed on the same drive partition as the Mac OS. I have tried to install it on a separate partition, but it won't let me.
I can't explain any of the screen images--sorry.

Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

euhonodw said:


> Fusion requires the Windows OS to be installed on the same drive partition as the Mac OS. I have tried to install it on a separate partition, but it won't let me.


This is only a requirement if you are installing into a BOOTCAMP partition.

What this means is that Windows OS is installed onto a physical partition so that you can run it in Fusion, but ALSO directly boot Windows off the partition WITHOUT using Fusion. This would explain why that Windows message is appearing.

To burn that CD properly you are going to need access to a working Mac. You use Disk Utility to burn that image to disc to make it bootable.

If you have a Windows machine you need a tool like this: http://en.kioskea.net/download/download-1428-dmg2iso to convert the dog image to iso format. Then you can burn it, On Windows XP using a tool like: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm and on Windows 7 it has iso burning built in. (double click iso file)


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

It took me a while to learn how to burn the iso disk with Windows 7, but I downloaded a program that did it.

I put the iso disk into the Mac and started it, but it didn't seem to recognize it. Should I press any keys while booting?

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just holding the 'c' or 'option' key during boot should work if it was converted and burned ok.


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried both C and Option, and neither worked.

Wayne


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried both C and Option, and neither worked.

I used a highly-recommended program called Magic ISO Maker to convert the file. The converted file had the .iso extension.

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

We know from previous posts that your optical drive works OK, but if the DVD isn't appearing as an option when holding the option key during boot, either the conversion to iso didn't work or the burning was flawed.

Do you know anyone else with an Mac?
Do you have any stores selling Macs near you? (Apple Store the best option)

If possible I would use these options to A) Test the DVD, B) If needed burn the DVD using OS X on those machines.


----------



## euhonodw (Aug 24, 2011)

It's 68 miles to the nearest Apple store, so I'll try to find someone with an Apple computer.

Wayne


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

euhonodw said:


> It's 68 miles to the nearest Apple store, so I'll try to find someone with an Apple computer.
> 
> Wayne


Let us know how you make out.


----------

